# Can you still join?



## fullrutt (Jun 5, 2011)

Can I still enter the Contest?? Just list my stats to start?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jun 5, 2011)

It's more than half way over, just post a thread in the journal section and you can keep track of stuff there. Online Journals - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forums


----------



## fullrutt (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah ok thx


----------

